# Any self powered PC speakers with an OPTICAL in?



## ZoNtO

Hey guys, I'm getting tired of my Logitech X540 speakers from like 5 years ago. They were nice when I played games and such, but I mostly just listen to stereo sources now and would like a nice audiophile speaker upgrade.

 The kicker is that my motherboard has an optical output that I would like to use in conjunction with foobar2000 to transmit to my speakers. The only self powered speakers that I ever remember with an optical input were Klipsch weird alien looking surround sound from years ago (GX5.1 or something?)

 I like the looks of the Audioengine A5, something like that but with an optical?

 Any ideas?


----------



## spacemanspliff

Yup. Price? Cheap is Beringer MS40

Behringer MS40 Digital Monitor (40 Watts) from zZounds.com!


----------



## GreatBug

logitech Z-5500 ?


----------



## ZoNtO

I'm trying to shy away from the Logitech stuff honestly


----------



## ZoNtO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spacemanspliff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yup. Price? Cheap is Beringer MS40

Behringer MS40 Digital Monitor (40 Watts) from zZounds.com!_

 

Very promising looking! Bad thing is they are sold out til October 31st, but that will allow me to save money and sell my z560s


----------



## Spasticteapot

Get some used M-Audio BX5As. They're incredibly popular, and sell on eBay under $150 all the time.


----------



## ZoNtO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Spasticteapot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Get some used M-Audio BX5As. They're incredibly popular, and sell on eBay under $150 all the time._

 

Checked the backs of 'em and it doesn't look like they have optical? Am I mistaken?

http://www.m-audio.com/images/global.../BX5a_back.jpg


----------



## spacemanspliff

No optical with the M-Audio. The Behringer are VERY popular atm b/c of me. Everyone on Hardforums is buying them instead of logicrap or klipsch pc speakers.


----------



## GreatDane

I've never heard these but...

Edirol MA-15D BK | Sweetwater.com


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZoNtO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very promising looking! Bad thing is they are sold out til October 31st, but that will allow me to save money and sell my z560s_

 

Why aren't the speakers mirrored? The tweeters should be on opposite sides, not both at the same position...

 To the OP, you might want to look at these: Edifier S2.1D (if you can find them)






 Optical input 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Brendan


----------

